

Smithsonian building archive of printable 3D scans - deedub
http://boingboing.net/2012/02/29/smithsonian-building-archive-o.html

======
deedub
Ahh not as cool as I thought after reading this update:

Update: Sarah Taylor Sulick from the Smithsonian sez, "Unfortunately we have
no plans to make 3D scans of our collection freely available for the public to
print. The CNET story is a bit misleading on that point. Our 3-D team
mentioned that we COULD go there theoretically, but as of right now it is not
part of our plan. The reality is also that we have 137M objects in our
collection and only 2 people working on this project. So we are no where near
being able to scan everything and essentially never will be."

